# I want a cat, but my roommates are against it



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Nadine M. Viores said:


> My friend didnt declaw the cat, someone else had and its cruel not to mention painful. It was from an animal shelter where animals get put down and she couldn't see a sweet cat like her being put down.


Good. Since it was mentioned, for those who might read this: DECLAWING: What You Need to Know

Declawing is utterly cruel.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Yes.. And here is WHY indoor cats run away: sensory overload, and they have no mental map to navigate the outdoor terrain. Research it. I had very strict rules about anyone in my place, because of my cat.. they were informed that her getting out that door meant she was about as good as dead, so it had better never fucking happen. The cat gets out there, freaks out, runs, has no bloody clue what a road is..
> 
> If you're LUCKY, they get too scared right in the beginning, and cower somewhere near your house. If they get spooked though, they probably aren't finding their way back before they get run over, or a stray dog gets them.
> 
> ...


I had a cat once, it was moved to a new location and disappeared after that. I know they run away, I also don't bother with pets anymore.

At one time, my brother had a cat. It disappeared and about a year or two later, someone left its torn collar on our doorstep. We never knew what happened to him.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Fizz said:


> I had a cat once, it was moved to a new location and disappeared after that. I know they run away, I also don't bother with pets anymore.
> 
> At one time, my brother had a cat. It disappeared and about a year or two later, someone left its torn collar on our doorstep. We never knew what happened to him.


Its so depressing. I love them so much and I just constantly hear of things happening to them and it makes me sick. I actually got a bit teary at the torn collar on the doorstep part. 

I had to move once with two cats too. I left an ex and moved back in with my mom who wouldn't let me keep them inside. One adjusted, because I had a large cage that I put them in for a little while outside just to acclimate them. Well, the other never did take to the outdoors, at the new place, and she disappeared. She almost did once, and I found her deep in the woods, scared and lost. The next time this happened.. she just never came back. I never forgave my mom for this, and all because she thinks cat little boxes are gross. Yet her asshole dog leaves terds in some of the upstairs rooms. 

Anyway, cats are very loving and have a wide range of emotions. They can bond deeply with their humans. I see too many people treat them like rodents or toys.. and it makes me very angry. I believe a pet is a lifetime commitment and if someone can't take it, then they don't need to break the pets heart or put them in danger. On craigslist, in the pet section, I constantly saw people just trying to dump their pets off because they are getting an apt that doesn't allow pets, or god forbid, kitty claws their precious piece of fucking shit couch.. ugh


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Its so depressing. I love them so much and I just constantly hear of things happening to them and it makes me sick. I actually got a bit teary at the torn collar on the doorstep part.


He was an orange tabby, the coolest cat around and I don't mean that in a lame way. I've never encountered a more loving and cuddly cat. 



> I had to move once with two cats too. I left an ex and moved back in with my mom who wouldn't let me keep them inside. One adjusted, because I had a large cage that I put them in for a little while outside just to acclimate them. Well, the other never did take to the outdoors, at the new place, and she disappeared. She almost did once, and I found her deep in the woods, scared and lost. The next time this happened.. she just never came back. I never forgave my mom for this, and all because she thinks cat little boxes are gross. Yet her asshole dog leaves terds in some of the upstairs rooms.
> 
> Anyway, cats are very loving and have a wide range of emotions. They can bond deeply with their humans. I see too many people treat them like rodents or toys.. and it makes me very angry. I believe a pet is a lifetime commitment and if someone can't take it, then they don't need to break the pets heart or put them in danger. On craigslist, in the pet section, I constantly saw people just trying to dump their pets off because they are getting an apt that doesn't allow pets, or god forbid, kitty claws their precious piece of fucking shit couch.. ugh


If was to ever have a cat and lots of cash to blow, I would go for a sphynx. They have little dander and no hair, it's perfect for someone like me. 

It's not cats that I have problems with, just things with a lot of hair that shed too much. I think that includes humans but I digress. If any of my friends who had cats actually were mature enough to take care of them, I wouldn't mind coming over to their homes. A mature owner cleans the cat litter box often, they purchase appropriate toys and towers for the cats. They're not just moving decor, they're living breathing animals that need attention.

I wouldn't hurt someone's cat, but I don't like when they're in heat. That's just creepy and I feel sexually objectified by the cat.


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay, makin a list:

1) If you really want the cat that badly, get it, but be prepared for a falling out with the one that had the bad experience especially.

2) Clawing things is a Kitten up to adult and even to old cat. Best Advice to this, or to owning any cat: Adopt a zero tolerance policy, otherwise said cat will walk all over you unless it has an absolutely superb temperament. 

3) Ensure the cat has all kinds of toys to chase, chew, claw at, and so on.

4) Squirt bottle, or low-pressure water-gun, to which you chase and soak the cat with when it does something wrong, and I do mean chase, let it know that what it did is totally unacceptable.

5) you cannot keep it confined to a bedroom, you do need to let it out, so remember to groom your cat. If you do not have toys or rug posts for it to work its own claws on, then you will need to trim the claws every now and again, just like your own nails. Cat running on cement floor is always good, but some cats have fast growing claws, so you may need to trim them anyway. Remember, brushing every day keeps the cat hair away.

6) All of these need to be done, but the number of times each day/week/month is dependant on the cat, which is why it is best to buy a kitten, and do all your own training.

7) Remember that indoor cats and outdoor cats have two different sets of vaccinations, and what I have posted is more or less for indoor cats aside from grooming and toys. outdoor cats usually use up all their energy outside, so most of the harassment by the cat is kept down.

My Dad has had cats for years, this system never fails, and, good cat deterrent is empty plastic bottles and clear packing tape. lay them down before you leave the house around where you don't want the cat going, and it will catch on fairly quick. I'm by no means saying "Tape your cat up", but it does work well for those particularly ornery cats.

EDIT: one other thing, never smile or laugh when disciplining your cat, and remind other people that may be there at the time to do the same. Cats, Dogs, Kids to the age of 6, all roughly the same mentality, the only difference is, kids learn better and more often, quicker and with less extremes. Note, when I say roughly the same, is because all three will say "No", ask "Why?", and pull a fit when it doesn't go their way.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Fizz said:


> That's just creepy and I feel sexually objectified by the cat.


My kitty used to check me out every time I was getting out of the bath/shower. I would just remind her that I am not a lesbian, or into inter-species dating. It never became a real problem. rofl


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> My kitty used to check me out every time I was getting out of the bath/shower. I would just remind her that I am not a lesbian, or into inter-species dating. It never became a real problem. rofl


And then you said: "KITTEH. TREAT ME WITH RESPECT. I AM A GROWN WOMAN."

Actually the cat in heat was my friend's, I had been over there visiting when her other cat was in heat (she has two). Comparably, the first one was pretty bad. We didn't really know what was going on with the cat. It kept sticking it's butt at us and meowing really loudly. The second encounter with the other cat was just as awkward. It kept rubbing up against one of my friends and looking at her lovingly.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fizz said:


> and then you said: "kitteh. Treat me with respect. I am a grown woman."
> 
> actually the cat in heat was my friend's, i had been over there visiting when her other cat was in heat (she has two). Comparably, the first one was pretty bad. We didn't really know what was going on with the cat. It kept sticking it's butt at us and meowing really loudly. The second encounter with the other cat was just as awkward. It kept rubbing up against one of my friends and looking at her lovingly.


bad kittay respect mah authoritah


----------



## Rosie4491 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Because they can and will. They can also be hit by cars and picked up by other stray animals. It's very common where I'm from.


This is a useless generalization. I had a neighbor that tried telling me this.. she ended up trying to steal my cats too. She was crazy - as is the assumption that an ANIMAL will die if you force it to live where they are MEANT to live - outside. Cats are sturdy. Yes cats could be hit by cars. But so can stupid people. Cats could also be euthanized if someone doesn't adopt them from the shelter. Is that any better way to die? In a cage because there's not enough food for all the cats to be fed? I think not. You can't control everything - but to suggest that having an outdoor cat is just shy of animal cruelty is simply asinine.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Rosie4491 said:


> *This is a useless generalization.* I had a neighbor that tried telling me this.. she ended up trying to steal my cats too. She was crazy - as is the assumption that an ANIMAL will die if you force it to live where they are MEANT to live - outside. Cats are sturdy. Yes cats could be hit by cars. But so can stupid people. Cats could also be euthanized if someone doesn't adopt them from the shelter. Is that any better way to die? In a cage because there's not enough food for all the cats to be fed? I think not. You can't control everything - but to suggest that having an outdoor cat is just shy of animal cruelty is simply asinine.


I've had cats before. If you read what I posted, one went missing and his torn color was placed on our doorstep a year or two later. The other one up and ran off when we moved it to a new location. Your information is just as useless darling.


----------



## Nadine M. Viores (May 24, 2011)

LOl my one friend has a cat that isnt spayed. When she goes in heat, she walks around the house chirping like a bird and then rolls over on the floor before taking off after a few seconds to hide.. she is normally a really shy cat.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

@cam3llia 

Your solution: Be my roomate! 

Kidding. I suggest you don't adopt the cat until both your roomates are totally comfortable with the idea. If just the idea is causing friction between you and them, you can bet that the cat's actual moving in will cause a huge fiasco. Which of your roomates are you closer to? Try convincing them first, and then the both of you work on the other one.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

One thing that destroys relationships is resentment and this will definitely make them resent you. It may not be the straw that breaks the camels back, it does add to the break point. To them you will be two-faced, violated their trust in you and selfish. The possible reactions are to yell at you to get rid of it, kick you out, they move out, they go passive-aggressive, they find a way to get rid of the cat while your away, they find some tenant law or agreement that prevents it or they may actually do nothing. Since its without their support, expect no help in times of need and mocking if something does go wrong. Be aware your entering your cat into a hostile environment with the only love coming from you and confined to primarily your room. 

Its a a challenge, but there are some people gifted with social skills that can navigate sticky situations like this. If your fully prepared to accept all the possibilities and have a response to each then congratulations on your new cat.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

cam3llia said:


> I really want a cat, but my two roomates who are probably INFP and ISTJ are against it.
> I've tried negotiating with them for two hours, and they're still against it.
> 
> The INFP roommate has had a bad experience with cats, because her aunt had a few and they smelled, clawed on furniture, etc. (I'm pretty sure those were kittens, and not cats btw.) The ISTJ roommate just doesn't want to take the *possibility* that the cat will mess up the place/destroy things. So I tried negotiating her-I asked her if we could try it for a week, try keeping it in the basement, in my room. But she kept repeating "No" like a broken record player. She kept using excuses like there's a possibility it'll do this. For instance, she said the cat might kill the wiring in the basement or it'll scratch the wall. I even offered to take full liability for any damages done by the cat, and they're like "Money can't fix everything." -.-''
> ...


Wow. Never be my roommate. lol

If we voted to disallow a cat in the house and one was brought in anyway, it would likely meet an unfortunate end. In front of the offender. We had a roommate's GF bring in and keep a rabbit one time after we said "no.". Wouldn't have ended well if she hadn't released it later that day. She didn't believe us when we told her upfront what would happen if she got one and tried to keep it inside. LOL

Besides, what are you going to do with it if it destroys stuff in that week? Give it back?

And, your roomies actually do have say about what goes on in your room if they're allergic, or if the cat will spend considerable time outside your room. The smell could also be a factor.

Bottom line: Some people really don't like animals. I like dogs, myself, but nothing really else. Taking care of business around the house doesn't give you some sort of right to do whatever you damn well please all the time. Part of having roommates is compromise. You need to learn how to live with people. I do ALL the stuff around my house, but I still give my roomies equal say in everything. Do they pay rent? If yes, then they have veto power.

You're making a very selfish choice.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Good grief. They're acting like you want to keep a pet bomb. Plenty of households have cats, and very few of those houses got clawed into shambles. Get a cat that's already declawed, keep it in your areas, and assume responsibility for it and any messes.

First though, be sure you've got permission from the landlord. If you get the green light, get the cat and throw it on their faces when they're sleeping at night. x)

Edited to add: If your cat's as..."fluffy" as the one in my avatar, refrain from the throwing. The goal is not to kill them.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally, I'd get my own place and THEN the cat. I agree with the previous posters who worry for the cat's safety if you push the issue with cat haters. That would be an unkind situation to force on an innocent animal.

FWIW, my cat was my best room mate, prior to meeting my husband (who had NO inssues with having cats, BTW).


----------

